# Royal Canin Changed Recipe! Need to find a new dry food. Help!!



## oceanus (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I have brought my 3-year old Golden girl from the UK to Canada (Toronto), and discovered that her breed-specific beloved Royal Canin, which I've sourced locally, is using meat by-product in North America -- which I suspect is what is giving her diarrhea /very soft stools. We arrived over 5-weeks ago, so she's adjusting to "Tarana life" and she has also gone through her season since she arrived. With that in mind, wanted to give her time to see if the food was the culprit or just adapting to water etc. 2 weeks after her season has ended, she's still "loose" and "gassy" so I think it's time to change. She has never gone through this before, not during her season and not when we lived in France last autumn.

I need to locate a food that, firstly, is excellent quality with no by-products etc. And secondarily, that ideally we may be able to source if we move back to the UK, or to the US. International dog!

I would be interested to hear what others use. I've looked into Carna4, Open Farm, and Orijen -- but just not sure what to try, without having her suffer through lots of trial and error. 

My golden girl Ava and I are appreciative of any suggestions/help!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEL2x66EoLa/?taken-by=maritime_odyssey


----------



## cyrilg96 (Jun 13, 2016)

i would highly recommend blue buffalo, seems like proce isnt much of a worry to u, so this would be good. it is amazing high quality food.

could u click this link and tell me ur thoughts on my golden, thank you

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...golden-retriever-doesnt-have-enough-hair.html


----------



## oceanus (Apr 14, 2013)

In fact, Ava's grandmama looked into this, but I wasn't sure with all the fruit in it. Worth a go, I'm sure. Thank you!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We have a super picky puppy. Right now she gets Purina Pro Puppy mixed with Nurto Ultra Puppy(wet). She has great stools & does well on it- but she doesn't like to eat it "plain" since she has tasted the good stuff. 


We used Buffalo Blue with our oldest. It is very rich and did cause loose stools. Some dogs do AMAZING on it, others not so much.


----------



## oceanus (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Kalhayd, I'll keep an eye on it. Frustrating, because she always had a perfect constitution -- so finding something that agrees with her digestion, becomes the challenge.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

We give our pup Taste Of The Wild brand puppy food. First ingredient is venison and in the fish ones, it's salmon. He's currently on the pacific stream salmon. While both the meat and fish ones are great, I've noticed that the salmon makes his stool more formed (hard and not soft) and he also eliminates less. Like 2x a day instead of 3-4x if it's the venison one. Parker likes his food a little wet only because he got used to his plain yoghurt that I add to his meals. Plain yoghurt is excellent to settle a tummy and aid in easier digestion.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I like Life's Abundance- I did sign up for a rep account so I could get breeder sized bags, but after raw feeding for 30 years, I went through several different brands (Purina Pro Plan, Solid Gold, TOTW, Blue Buffalo) and not one of them all the dogs liked until a friend told me her picky dogs liked the LA and gave me about 10# to try. Life's Abundance - Improving the Health of People, Pets & the Planet is the site, they deliver via UPS, have never had a recall, and the food is very fresh. I like the dogs' stool- hard, small- and have not had the teeth problems I expected coming off raw nor have I seen any coat changes unless it is to the better. I don't use the grain free- I use the all-life-stages one.


----------

